# Probate office - Dublin



## Thirsty (1 Mar 2022)

Anyone know how long, on average, probate is taking to issue for Solicitor application?


----------



## mf1 (1 Mar 2022)

The Probate Office website page is saying 8-10 weeks- see this link






						I am a legal practitioner | The Courts Service of Ireland
					






					www.courts.ie
				




Anecdotally, I'm hearing its more like 14-16 weeks.

mf


----------



## tom_12345 (1 Mar 2022)

last year, personal applications were taking 8/9 weeks. I applied in May, Probate in July.


----------



## Thirsty (1 Mar 2022)

Interesting; Solicitor applications are generally faster than personal ones.


----------



## Finpat (16 Mar 2022)

Wondering if it is possible to find out the status of a probate application.  It was submitted by our solicitor last December. According to the solicitor it is not possible to contact the Probate office or email them as they will not reply. 
How then can you ever know where you are in the system if that is the case.


----------



## Thirsty (16 Mar 2022)

http://probate.courts.ie/probate.nsf
		


Keeping checking it.

My guess is around 4 months or so.


----------



## Finpat (17 Mar 2022)

Thanks. This list is the grants that are finalised. 
So until you appear on this list, is there no way of knowing the status of your application? I.e. started, in process, out for queries?? Tks


----------



## Thirsty (17 Mar 2022)

Simple answer, no.


----------



## Annie51 (17 Mar 2022)

Is there any way to look up will on line or apply for a copy of them on line?


----------



## jpd (17 Mar 2022)

Probate Register Online | The Courts Service of Ireland
					






					www.courts.ie


----------



## Thirsty (17 Mar 2022)

Annie51 said:


> Is there any way to look up will on line or apply for a copy of them on line?


See post # 6  with link to online search.  

If you want a copy of the documents you have to print a form (an excel sheet in fact) and post in a hard copy along with a cheque.  Seems incredibly quaint in this day and age.



> To apply for copy documents you must fully complete this Order Form and pay the relevant fee.  It is your responsibility to ensure that you pay the correct fee.  Failure to do so will mean your request will not be processed.
> 
> You may send the completed Order Form and pay the fee in the following ways:
> 1. Solicitors must pay fees in stamped court fees. These may be obtained from the stamping offices located in various court offices around the country;
> ...


----------



## RetirementPlan (18 Mar 2022)

Thirsty said:


> See post # 6  with link to online search.
> 
> If you want a copy of the documents you have to print a form (an excel sheet in fact) and post in a hard copy along with a cheque.  Seems incredibly quaint in this day and age.


I suspect they don't really want to make it too easy to be looking up the wills of your neighbours and relatives.


----------



## Thirsty (18 Mar 2022)

I doubt it's anything so thought through; they've just never automated the process like birth / marriage / death certificates.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (18 Mar 2022)

I can't think of any public service as antiquated as probate.


----------



## jpd (18 Mar 2022)

Goes witht the subject, I suppose


----------



## Annie51 (18 Mar 2022)

jpd said:


> Probate Register Online | The Courts Service of Ireland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## RetirementPlan (18 Mar 2022)

Thirsty said:


> I doubt it's anything so thought through; they've just never automated the process like birth / marriage / death certificates.


I'd guess that it isn't on top of their list for automation. In fairness to the Courts Service, they do have extensive online services https://csol.ie/ccms/welcome.html and more services coming online each year.


----------



## fistophobia (18 Mar 2022)

I have been waiting 2 years for the Probate office to complete 2 parts of property transfer.
I wonder are they answerable to anyone higher up in DOJ?
I am thinking of suing them for any loss caused by the delays.


----------



## Thirsty (18 Mar 2022)

What has the Probate office got to do with transfer of property?

Was there a will? Do you have Grant of Probate?


----------



## fistophobia (18 Mar 2022)

Complicated - half left in a will, to a brother who then made no will, other half in another deceased name.
Yes, grant of probate is made.
They keep coming back with queries, each taking up to 12 weeks to turnaround, on Probate side.
I think its combination of bureaucracy, pedantics and laziness.


----------



## grass (28 Mar 2022)

Does anyone know how long it is taking for correspondence from the probate office? My solicitor has had no correspondence from them since application mid Sept 21?
Thanks


----------



## Thirsty (28 Mar 2022)

fistophobia said:


> grant of probate is made.
> They keep coming back with queries


Both statements can't be true re the same estate.

Grant of Probate means the Will is 'proven' and exec can proceed with distribution.

If there are outstanding queries, Grant of Probate would not have issued.


----------



## DirectDevil (31 Mar 2022)

Thirsty said:


> Interesting; Solicitor applications are generally faster than personal ones.


AFAIK that has always been the case. 

The Probate Office can rely on most solicitors making probate applications to know the topic backwards and that probably makes the Probate Office's job easier in processing the application i.e. whilst the application must be checked properly an application presented through a solicitor is highly probably in order.

Applications from "civilians" (personal applicants !) need more careful scrutiny and a personal attendance by the executor(s) at the Probate Office and so tend to be more time consuming operations.


----------



## DirectDevil (31 Mar 2022)

Thirsty said:


> Both statements can't be true re the same estate.
> 
> Grant of Probate means the Will is 'proven' and exec can proceed with distribution.
> 
> If there are outstanding queries, Grant of Probate would not have issued.



I read fistophobia to mean that the application has been lodged but that the Grant of Probate has not yet issued.
Indeed, no grant will issue until the particulars raised are dealt with to the satisfaction of the Probate Office.

Sidebar point. AFAIK, the last time I checked it, the Probate Office has the autonomous right to direct a personal applicant to discontinue the application and to present it through a solicitor. That is why probate applications are better lodged by a solicitor if there is a substantial time pressure to complete probate.


----------



## gearoidc (21 Oct 2022)

DirectDevil said:


> an application presented through a solicitor is highly probably in order.
> 
> Applications from "civilians" (personal applicants !) need more careful scrutiny and a personal attendance by the executor(s) at the Probate Office and so tend to be more time consuming operations.


"The Courts Service informs me that *up to sixty percent of applications are returned to solicitors due to errors*. The significant error rate in these cases not only slows up the processing of these cases but also adds significantly to the time taken to process all other applications."
Helen McEntee - Minister for Justice​Dáil Éireann Debate on Probate Applications


----------



## T McGibney (21 Oct 2022)

gearoidc said:


> "The Courts Service informs me that *up to sixty percent of applications are returned to solicitors due to errors*. The significant error rate in these cases not only slows up the processing of these cases but also adds significantly to the time taken to process all other applications."
> Helen McEntee - Minister for Justice​Dáil Éireann Debate on Probate Applications


I've no dog whatsoever in this, but I'd be taking statements like that with a heavy pinch of salt.


----------



## gearoidc (21 Oct 2022)

T McGibney said:


> I've no dog whatsoever in this, but I'd be taking statements like that with a heavy pinch of salt.


Maybe. But you might want to reserve an equally heavy pinch to take with the guff about our allegedly wonderful solicitors.


----------



## DannyBoyD (21 Oct 2022)

I have an "allegedly wonderful" solicitor who not only failed to pay a bill, which they had sitting on their file; but also failed to collect in everything that was due to the estate.


----------



## T McGibney (21 Oct 2022)

gearoidc said:


> Maybe. But you might want to reserve an equally heavy pinch to take with the guff about our allegedly wonderful solicitors.


My point stands. It's the oldest trick in the book for Government departments and State agencies to blame their customers for their own long processing times.


----------



## DirectDevil (22 Oct 2022)

The Probate Office must, quite properly, pay very close attention to the details of every probate application and return erroneous applications.
I would be curious to see a breakdown of the classes of errors attributed to solicitors on probate applications.
I would also like to know the actual number of applications returned as distinct from a percentage.


----------



## Pinoy adventure (22 Oct 2022)

It’s all done online now which makes personal applications even more difficult.

Btw what would be the time frame of a simple case of probate now ??


----------

